# Tractor vs. Skid Steer



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Which would you rather plow with? I have access to both and if I get enough accounts and a few apartment complexes I'm going after, one of them will be used.........I'm leaning towards the SS.

Lets hear it from the PRO's who've RUN the equipment in the snow. - Thanx


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Pretty general question, what size of tractor are you thinking and what size of skid?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Tractor is like 45hp?, skid would be atleast a 242B size...


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I have not used a tractor on snow yet, but given you say apartment complex I would say skid steer. Apartments are a pain no matter what. Skid loaders are the most maneuverable piece of plowing equipment available. If you are working around cars and parking spots they are nice. However your visibility is the major negative in using these. How big are the lots? Long pushes? These factors may effect your decision but in general I would think skid steer in majority of cases would be better for apartments.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Well the smaller one is about 20 driveways + 1/2 mile of road way........the larger one is about 6 miles of road way easy.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd go with the Skid also, most compact tractors are not built tough enough, where as a skid is construction duty. Try and get a 2 speed.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Now would you get a V-Plow for it or just a box?


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

EGLC I definately agree w/ Dave about the 2-speed. As far a v-plow or a box, I have 2 skidloaders w/ boxes and they are pretty efficent.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

EGLC;582502 said:


> Well the smaller one is about 20 driveways + 1/2 mile of road way........the larger one is about 6 miles of road way easy.


this confuses me
Does this mean that the property has 6 miles of roadway to be cleared?

or that it's 6 miles away?

in case 1, trucks are way better at roads than either tractors or SS

in case 2, let me do the math for you.
6 miles away at let's say 15 miles per hour (fast for a SS, pretty fast for a compact tractor too). That's 25 minutes of driving to go 6 miles. (probably more, lights, uphill, downhill, etc). That's an hour to go there and come back. It's a lot of hours on the machine and tires. 
In many states, you need a license plate to be on the road, (little short stints no one cares, 6 miles, someone is going to care).
I road my tractor around when it's working snow, but it's all downtown, less than 15 blocks total. And we keep it down there for the storm.

You're probably looking $5+ in maintenance for each hour of machinery time, an hour going back and forth is going to add up.

Smaller SS's and tractors rock at tight annoying lots. Either can turn better than a truck, and they can stack snow in little places. bigger tractors/skid steer/loaders rock at large areas that are open and have little to go around because they can push huge blades/boxes and stack snow.

But moving them is a serious minus.
If I already had them, I'd use them, but unless they are close you have to figure out how to move them to the spot.

HTH


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

remember if your doing spaces w/a pusher that has 36-40" sides you will be that far away from the walks or curbs . at the apartments i do i use a plow/kage so i can unhook the kage and plow right up to the walks after opening up the streets..fwiw
steve


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

LoneCowboy;582770 said:


> this confuses me
> Does this mean that the property has 6 miles of roadway to be cleared?
> 
> or that it's 6 miles away?
> ...


I meant 6 miles of roadway that has to be cleared.........I can tow the skid from place to place if need be. I'd rather like you said keep it at one location and hopefully that location is a pretty large complex.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

EGLC;582857 said:


> I meant 6 miles of roadway that has to be cleared.........I can tow the skid from place to place if need be. I'd rather like you said keep it at one location and hopefully that location is a pretty large complex.


thanks for the clarification, Like I said, trucks work way better at roads. They can simply go faster and force the snow to winrow. Tractors and SS's both are better at pushing and stacking snow (boxes, if you will). Most tractors/SS don't go fast enough to do a good job of winrowing snow.

That's my experience.


----------

